# water top-up system



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Forum.

I'm curious to see what you guys are using to top-up your sw tank.

marine depot currently has the following on sale - just wondering if anyone is using it and can give some feedback.

Thanks

http://www.marinedepot.com/JBJ_Auto...In_Units-JBJ_Lighting-JB5111-FIDPETPU-vi.html


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I used gravity for top up water, I have a few systems each one with a 35 to 60 gallon reserve RO and it works wonderful. I know out there there are many systems for it but again I decided to go with gravity...cheap and easy to install.
I heard Tunze has the best system for it but I really like the one you are looking at, we will see ahead I will get my hands in one of them


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Good price but the issue i see •Pump: (Not Included)

Im glad i bought the Tunze, It has been 100% flawless since i bought it.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Tunze Osmolator, set and forget; one of the best investments you'll make


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

I use a Solenoid with dual float swithes, for safety.


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Another vote for the Tunze setup, adjusted it when first setup and been great ever since.. Cleaned the 'eye' once so far, works great..

Shane.


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the Tunze osmolator. Flawless since set up 8 months ago.


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a humidifier float valve in my sump plumbed to an RO pressure tank. Over 10 years of trouble free service.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

goldfish said:


> http://www.marinedepot.com/JBJ_Auto...In_Units-JBJ_Lighting-JB5111-FIDPETPU-vi.html


I have this one. It's just the sensor package and does not include the pump. However, it's working flawlessly for me in my 35gal RedSea MAX.


----------

